# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  νεος περιστερας

## XPHSTOS

καλημερα σε ολους .με λενε χρηστο και ειμαι νεο μελος .πολυ ωραιο σαιτ που ψαχνωντας μου ληθηκαν κιολασ πολες αποριες,προσφατα πηρα ενα ζευγαρι αρχαγγελους ομορφα περιστερια και ειχα ηδη ενα ζευγαρι παπαγαλους λευκους οι οποιοι μου εχουν κανει ενα πουλακι ,διαβαζοντας για του ταχυδρομους ενθουσιαστικα παρα πολυ ,μου προτιναν να αγορασω λευκους ταχυδρομους.τι γνωμη εχετε ,που μπορω να βρω¨?

----------


## pedrogall

Χρηστο καλως ηλθες στην παρεα μας. Εχω κι εγω λιγα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια , και τωρα αρχισαν να γεννανε. Ειναι τα γνωστου χρωματος ταχυδρομοι. Για λευκους ταχυδρομους δεν γνωριζω.

----------

